# infusion vs hydration?



## lorraine crumpler (Apr 18, 2012)

Pt in the ER is administered NS with multi vitamins(banana bag) injected into the NS,which ran for 60 minutes.  Does this now become an infusion  CPT 96365 or does it stay as hydration CPT 96360?


----------



## Mojo (Apr 19, 2012)

96365, banana bags are therapeutic infusions.


----------

